# Hello from Lightman



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Just a quick note to say hello to everybody on the haunt forum. I have been monitoring this forum on and off for a while and thought it's time to join.

I'm a Halloween haunter from years past but of recent, have been more focused on Christmas lighting. I do quite a bit of theater work (tech director) and create DMX based effects for fun. I invent and build animatronic effects and do quite a bit of servo work. 

Some friends have asked me to help them with their Halloween props and so I've started to look more closely into this forum.

Look forward to chatting and sharing ideas with you all...

Regards,
Lightman


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice to see you joined us!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

halstaff said:


> Nice to see you joined us!


Hey Steve....
Yep...it was time. Really cool stuff here


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

kauldron said:


> Welcome to HauntForum.


Thanks kauldron.

A new forum for me and therefore I have to learn all the new names..LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Light


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello Brian,

I'm glad to see you here. I'm sure you will fit in great around here. Some of the people around look a little scary at first but I can assure you that you will meet some of the nicest and most knowledgeable people around. 

Tyler


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

tstraub said:


> Hello Brian,
> 
> I'm glad to see you here. I'm sure you will fit in great around here. Some of the people around look a little scary at first but I can assure you that you will meet some of the nicest and most knowledgeable people around.
> 
> Tyler


Hey Tyler...

You and Steve got me turned onto this site. Looking forward to reading, learning and contributing.

Already I am impressed with the multitude of projects going on. Its like old times for me. I miss the haunt days of past.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

All...
Thanks for the warm welcome. Can't wait to read on about all that is happening here. Lots of talent.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum! Lighting is good for all holidays...from Christmas to Orange and Black Halloween.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Welcome to the forum! Lighting is good for all holidays...from Christmas to Orange and Black Halloween.


Thanks Pumpkin5.


----------



## Technician of Terror (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome Brian!

You should post a link to your taking heads project that was a super cool build.

Greg
Eagle


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Technician of Terror said:


> Welcome Brian!
> 
> You should post a link to your taking heads project that was a super cool build.
> 
> ...


Hey Greg! Lots of familiar folks here.

OK...so I will post it soon.

Regards,
Lightman


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard Lightman.
Just in time for build season.


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

Welcome lightman


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Awesome Brian - I get to see your projects in two different arenas now!! Welcome aboard!!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)




----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome Lightman 
I guess I'll see you again in October?


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

bobzilla said:


> Hello and welcome Lightman
> I guess I'll see you again in October?


Absolutely! Can't wait. We can catch up...

Good to be on this forum. Lots of welcomes from both new and old acquaintances.

Regards,
Lightman


----------

